# 2 Year Old Rescue - Anxiety - HELP/ADVICE needed



## Kat_B_Hods (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We just adopted a dog from our local shelter, she is 2 years old and a Shepherd / Husky mix. Her name is Blue. This is the first dog for our family, my husband and I both had dogs as kids and there are lots of dogs in the extended family. We met with her and walked her at the shelter for a week before bringing her home on Saturday the 4th of June.

She was in the shelter for over 2 months before we adopted her. She is a shy girl who doesn't like strangers. She was in a segregated area of the shelter because of her timidness. She learned to love the shelter staff and is doing the same with our family. There are a few things we have discovered about her and hope that someone here can pass on some expertise!

Blue will not take treats from us and eat them. What is the best way to get her to know this is a positive thing?

When we return from a good long walk and approach the house she stops and pulls away from us making it difficult to get her into the house. If this is a morning walk and we need to get out the door to go to work we end up having to carry her inside. We don't want to do this forever and would love some expert input on how to make her happy to run into the house.

She also won't eat her food when we are around. She waits until we are all in bed and eats overnight. Today will the be first test of her being home alone all day. She was alone for 4 hours maximum Monday/Tuesday.

Looking forward to reading and learning from all the experienced pet owners here!

Kath


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Have patience, she's only been with you a few days. If she accepted the shelter people in 2 months then give it a couple months. Ignore her in the house when she's watching you for now. Keep her in the room with you so you know she isn't getting into mischief. I doubt she's capable of much being so shut down but you never know when she'll decide to play with toilet paper or eat legos or something. Garbage can raids and counter surfing are things to avoid for sure.

My first shy dog, Max, had a lot of trouble getting in the car. I would give him time to try it, just waiting. If that didn't work I'd circle him around for another go, try that. Another thing I could do was put him in the car, ask him to get out then ask him to get right back in the car. That always got him over the sticky place. You might try going in and out the door several times in a row then going on your walk and do the same when you get back. Try to plan things so you have 10-15 extra minutes so things aren't rushed. Rushing a fearful dog backfires on you every time.

My first dog had trouble figuring out when meals were when she came home with us. I put her food down for 15 minutes and if she didn't eat it was put up until the next scheduled meal. Took her about a week before she reliably could eat at dinner and breakfast times and this was very hard for me. Eating is life! Bucky's a maniac around food and it took him several days to eat meals too. If she is so shy then putting food down when things are calmer might help. Put it down when you are sitting down watching tv rather when preparing dinner for instance. Then ignore her and pick it up when you are ready for bed.

Does she eat the treats at all? She's probably so stressed by the huge change in her life it's hard for her to take food from you. You got to know her in the shelter but it's a new ball game being with you in your home. Why does she need to eat them? If they aren't a positive thing then drop it for now. Next week try again. Maybe it's the treats? My dogs have trained me to only give them the best. Cooked chicken, cheese and the like. Max wouldn't even eat hot dogs! They will eat milk bones and the like but they light up for fresh foods.


----------



## Kat_B_Hods (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!!! 

We are so sad that she feels so afraid to return to the house after a walk. I can't believe someone would have hurt her so badly that she would behave this way.

We will try your tips!

A co-worker suggested cheese yesterday so we tried it and it works. It got her back in the house last night, but didn't work this morning. We will keep persisting and look forward to the day when she no longer feels afraid.

This weekend will be a big test as she will be coming with us to the family cottage. Lots of people and a few dogs. We will do introductions one at a time with good gaps in between.


----------



## Sandy.klo (Sep 4, 2016)

Like everyone said as well, don't worry, and be patient, it generally takes a number ofonths to bond fully. You will both learn so much about each other these next few months, it's an exciting time!
I wouldn't worry about her pulling away when you get close for now, with her breed mixes, and how new age is to you she is probably just getting anxious, there is a good chance this will pass quickly.
In terms of food issues, it certainly sounds like it's all related, the treats and the food. I work at a pet store, and would often bring home special items like marrow bones for our new rescue, and for those special things, it took a LOT of encouragement the first few months because she didn't believe something so nice could be for her.
Lots of new rescues are used to having to sneak or steal food or treats. Put them in a loving home, and they are so intent on not 'being bad' that it can be hard to convince them that the food or treat are something you are giving them; something you want them to have. Even if they had a home before, if they love their new home sometimes they will play it safe by never taking food that might be yours.
Over time she should start to understand these nummy things are meant for her, but there are things you can do to encourage that. Find something like cheese or meat, something that smells GREAT, and try to feed it her. Talk to her all the while about how you are giving it to her; dogs understand voice tone much better than most people think. If she still won't eat it, pretend to sniff or taste it, then purposefully put it back in fro t of her nose, signalling you have made an informed decision that you are passing it on to her. Do anything you can to get her to forget ti be polite and eat it. When she does, praise her, and give more. We used a phrase too, to help ours understand it was hers to eat. We would say in a happy praising voice 'That's Wren's!' and use this happy toned phrase when giving her any new item.
GSDs are one of the most shy dogs at first, but as soon as she understands you're her new Mommy and Daddy she will love and trust you with an intensity you can't imagine, that is one of the reasons I love GSDs so much. Give her as much space and time as she needs, and she will come around even quicker, and be your little puppy girl in no time.


----------

